# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Converting lineal meters to square metes

## Lgc67

Hello all , 
had a quote for 18 L/meters of carpet . How many square meters is  that ?

----------


## OBBob

The carpet will be a set width (maybe 4m? I'm not sure)... 18 lineal metres is 18m of that width of carpet.

----------


## Lgc67

Thanks OBob, 
found  out carpet lineal meter is 3.66 wide (4 meters is close enough ) so 18 x 4 is 72 sq meter.  
Cheers

----------


## OBBob

Yep

----------


## justonething

72 sq. m does not mean it will cover 72 sq.m of area. unless the area is exactly 3.66 wide :Smilie:

----------


## UseByDate

3.66 m is just the “soft” metric conversion of the standard carpet loom of 12 feet. In fact the carpet width may be 3.6576 m (12 feet) if the carpet was manufactured in the USA.

----------


## goldie1

> Thanks OBob, 
> found  out carpet lineal meter is 3.66 wide (4 meters is close enough ) so 18 x 4 is 72 sq meter.  
> Cheers

  18 x 3.66   = 65.8m2  less wastage about 60 m2 of floor depending on room sizes

----------


## goldie1

> 3.66 m is just the “soft” metric conversion of the standard carpet loom of 12 feet. In fact the carpet width may be 3.6576 m (12 feet) if the carpet was manufactured in the USA.

  Most carpet manufactured in Australia is 12 feet  ( 3.66 meters ) as most of the tufting machines are made in US

----------


## UseByDate

> Most carpet manufactured in Australia is 12 feet  ( 3.66 meters ) as most of the tufting machines are made in US

  Interesting. So in the case of carpet area calculations using imperial measurement units is simpler than using metric units. 12 feet v 3.66 metres. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Marc

A lineal meter of carpet ? Gee, this deserves a joke. 
Smartipants enters the local hardware store and asks for one meter of paint.
The store keeper says sure, give me a minute. He brings a tin of paint and a brush, paints a strip of one meter on the counter and tells the customer to take it with him.
Oh thank you, says Smartipants, can you wrap it for me and put it in a bag?

----------

